# MSİ X570 CARBON WİFİ VS ASUS X570 TUF GAMİNG PLUS WİFİ



## bordo38 (May 26, 2020)

Hello, Which of the 2 options would you recommend?

Msi mpg x570 gaming pro carbon wifi
Vs
Asus x570 tuf gaming plus wifi


----------



## heky (May 26, 2020)

Which cpu? If more than six cores the Asus has better VRM.


----------



## bordo38 (May 26, 2020)

Hello ryzen 5 3600x
Thank you


----------



## heky (May 26, 2020)

What is your budget? If you can stretch it a little i would go for a MSI x570 Tomahawk. Gives you a really good platform for future upgrades up to 16 cores no problem.


----------



## DarthFK (May 26, 2020)

Asus x570 tuf has better VRM and in theory should be found at a lower price than Pro Carbon, but this is important only if you overclock. If not overclocking both will do. However (!) - I personally would go with Asus to make sure I can "safely" upgrade to Ryzen 4000 in autumn (because we don't know what kind of power requirements Ryzen 4000 will have - not too high, otherwise x570 wouldn't have been already quoted as compatible, but still). If you don't plan to upgrade to Ryzen 4000, and no OC, even if you go later 3800x-3950x, both boards will be ok for non-oc.

P.S. While Tomahawk x570 has a better fan placement than Asus x570 Tuf, the Tomahawk is not yet in stores (at least in US) and might appear in June. At that point b550 motherboards will be released as well on June 16.


----------



## Caring1 (May 27, 2020)

Pro Carbon is a much better board than the "Tuff"
Asus has sTUFFed the quality since the first versions.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 27, 2020)

Kinda a hard one if you never plan on going beyond 8 cores the pro carbon is a much nicer board but the Tuf has a substantially better vrm allowing you to drop a 16 core into it without worrying about it catching on fire.


And if ryzen 4000 power requirements go up the pro carbon is gonna have a bad day.....


----------



## DarthFK (May 27, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Pro Carbon is a much better board than the "Tuff"
> Asus has sTUFFed the quality since the first versions.



oxrufiioxo +1

Caring1, Asus' tuf boards on z or other chipsets are not good, but almost all Asus x570 boards have excellent VRMs, while their B450 boards are problematic. Here is a simple & good VRM comparison chart for the vast majority of AM4 boards:









						X570 and AM4 Motherboard VRM INFO
					

Here is a AM4 motherboard VRM list compiled by various people and testing results. Also which ones support BIOS flashing without a CPU. Not all, but most boards that will support the new Zen2 CPU’s are listed here. Just thought some info on this would be relevant, with Zen2 and X570 motherboards...




					forum.level1techs.com


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 27, 2020)

DarthFK said:


> oxrufiioxo +1
> 
> Caring1, Asus' tuf boards on z or other chipsets are not good, but almost all Asus x570 boards have excellent VRMs, while their B450 boards are problematic. Here is a simple & good VRM comparison chart for the vast majority of AM4 boards:
> 
> ...




I agree..... The fact that the Tuf outperforms the pro carbon by 20c while being a fairly budget x570 board says a lot about how msi cheaped out on their vrms under the unify and soon to release Tomahawk 

Even the B450 Tomahawk max outperforms it.......


----------



## Caring1 (May 27, 2020)

I'm allowed to be wrong once in my life


----------



## DarthFK (May 27, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> I'm allowed to be wrong once in my life



No reason to say you were wrong, you didn't know.    It's actually good that we had a chance to exchange some useful info. I, for one (to my big surprise), never saw the chart from Techspot/HardwareUnboxed that oxrufiioxo attached above. Thanks guys and hope our OP got his answer and some useful info.

Be well everyone!


----------



## Athlonite (May 27, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> I'm allowed to be wrong once in my life


I wouldn't exactly say you were wrong as VRMs aren't the be all and end all of a good mobo if it were me I'd go with the Strix X570-E Gaming over the (S)Tuf(Fed) any day


----------



## thesmokingman (May 27, 2020)

NO DIRECT FLOW... Yea that's realistic. I'd add that a lot of the fancier boards have the stupid aesthetic cladding on them which makes them terribad in low airflow environments like a bench. Those fancily clad vrms need some kind active airflow.


----------



## bordo38 (May 27, 2020)

I use R5 3600x. but nahimic 3 alc1220 impresses me, is it worth it?


----------



## Athlonite (May 28, 2020)

bordo38 said:


> I use R5 3600x. but nahimic 3 alc1220 impresses me, is it worth it?



The ALC S1220a onboard sound is a big step up in quality compared to previous gen Realtek onboard audio


----------



## utmode (May 28, 2020)

Have Asus added chipset fan control in their x570 boards yet?


----------



## DarthFK (May 28, 2020)

No need. The z490 suffer, not x570 afaik


----------



## king of swag187 (May 28, 2020)

MSI X570 sucks balls, TUF X570 is the better board, Gaming X X570 and X570-P are also good.


----------

